# Hand Sewing a FurSuit?



## NitroCollie (Jul 31, 2015)

Hello! So I am looking to Hand sew a fursuit instead of using a machine. Has anyone done this before? Im still new to first making! if so what do you recommend for a stitch? blanket stitch, slip stitch,etc? Also any extra tips to sewing Fur would be great! Thanks


----------



## Birdkisses (Jul 31, 2015)

Blanket stitch works great. I use hand sewing on the head and hands with the seams cause of tight corner and curves. BUT I use a machine for like..paw pads, claws, horns and I will be for the body.


----------



## Dreamerwolf (Jul 31, 2015)

When I started, I hand sewed everything, including bodies. Takes a long time, but it doable. I use a blanket stitch and would double stitch everything. Even triple stitch on high stress areas, like armpits and crotch. Just have patience, because it will take a while!


----------



## SodaBubbles (Jul 31, 2015)

I agree with Birdkisses, blanket stitch works wonders. I have a few old tails I made using that, it's super sturdy, and once you get the hang of the stitch (it took me a bit, haha), it's super easy to get into a headspace and listen to music or watch tv and just keep stitching.

Dreamerwolf is right, it will take time, but that's what music and tv are for. Take lots of breaks so your hands don't end up super sore (try to figure out your limits and stop when your hands start to ache.). Don't wait till they cramp!

Also, good luck


----------



## NitroCollie (Jul 31, 2015)

Dreamerwolf said:


> When I started, I hand sewed everything, including bodies. Takes a long time, but it doable. I use a blanket stitch and would double stitch everything. Even triple stitch on high stress areas, like armpits and crotch. Just have patience, because it will take a while!



Thank you so much! I am hand sewing the whole body suit!  I didn't even think about the high stress areas! Thank you!


----------



## NitroCollie (Jul 31, 2015)

SodaBubbles said:


> I agree with Birdkisses, blanket stitch works wonders. I have a few old tails I made using that, it's super sturdy, and once you get the hang of the stitch (it took me a bit, haha), it's super easy to get into a headspace and listen to music or watch tv and just keep stitching.
> 
> Dreamerwolf is right, it will take time, but that's what music and tv are for. Take lots of breaks so your hands don't end up super sore (try to figure out your limits and stop when your hands start to ache.). Don't wait till they cramp!
> 
> Also, good luck


 

Thanks! I do have some experience hand sewing just not with faux fur! How sturdy would you say your tails are? like did you need to re-sew after a certain number of years? or are the original stitches still holding up? Im curious


----------



## NitroCollie (Jul 31, 2015)

Birdkisses said:


> Blanket stitch works great. I use hand sewing on the head and hands with the seams cause of tight corner and curves. BUT I use a machine for like..paw pads, claws, horns and I will be for the body.



ok! Thank you! where you use a machine for the pawpaws, do you think I should use a machine for those parts? or do you think I can get by with hand sewing? Im not the biggest fan of the machine!


----------



## Birdkisses (Jul 31, 2015)

I use the machine to appliquÃ© the pads on and satin stitch around them. There are a ton of ways to do it!


----------



## Misomie (Jul 31, 2015)

The guy in my avatar is 100% handstitched. Head is double stitched but the body is single stitched as I was running out of time (the secon stitch is always faster than the first one though). I used a blanket stitch with upholstery threas throughout the whole body. I never use threads that I can break with my hands, instead upholstery thread will cut my index finger (the one I use to pull it super tight) a few times and create a temporary rough patchbut it clears up after not using it for awhile.


----------



## NitroCollie (Aug 1, 2015)

Misomie said:


> The guy in my avatar is 100% handstitched. Head is double stitched but the body is single stitched as I was running out of time (the secon stitch is always faster than the first one though). I used a blanket stitch with upholstery threas throughout the whole body. I never use threads that I can break with my hands, instead upholstery thread will cut my index finger (the one I use to pull it super tight) a few times and create a temporary rough patchbut it clears up after not using it for awhile.




Thanks! didn't think about how strong my thread needed to be!  any recommendation on thread? such as brand?


----------



## Misomie (Aug 1, 2015)

NitroCollie said:


> Thanks! didn't think about how strong my thread needed to be!  any recommendation on thread? such as brand?



I forgot what kind I use, but as long as it's upholstery and doesn't snap under pressure, you should be good.


----------



## Hell_Charm (Aug 1, 2015)

As this thread is up anyway, how do you guys attach your fur to the head?
I've seen video's where they glue each patch they have cut out to the base separately and stitch them together on the edges, applying glue there as they move along it.
In other tutorials however they stitch the whole thing first and then glue it on top of the base.
Would the first option make the seams more visible or require another type of stitch? I'm just wondering because the first option seems best for me, since you will be sure everything fits like it should and you can still fix little mistakes.


----------



## NitroCollie (Aug 1, 2015)

Misomie said:


> I forgot what kind I use, but as long as it's upholstery and doesn't snap under pressure, you should be good.



Thanks! ill do some research and hopefully will find one!


----------



## Misomie (Aug 1, 2015)

Hell_Charm said:


> As this thread is up anyway, how do you guys attach your fur to the head?
> I've seen video's where they glue each patch they have cut out to the base separately and stitch them together on the edges, applying glue there as they move along it.
> In other tutorials however they stitch the whole thing first and then glue it on top of the base.
> Would the first option make the seams more visible or require another type of stitch? I'm just wondering because the first option seems best for me, since you will be sure everything fits like it should and you can still fix little mistakes.



For the first option, that's the ladder stitch. However, only attempt this with long fur, shaving or short will expose the seams.

I like sewing together and gluing on. Ears are usually glued down first but I sometimes sew them but usually don't.


----------



## Hell_Charm (Aug 2, 2015)

Ah too bad, I would probably have to shave the hair on her nose down quite a bit so I guess the stick first stitch later method is a no-go for me.

Thanks for the info Misomie :3


----------



## Misomie (Aug 2, 2015)

Hell_Charm said:


> Ah too bad, I would probably have to shave the hair on her nose down quite a bit so I guess the stick first stitch later method is a no-go for me.
> 
> Thanks for the info Misomie :3



Mhm. 

 I know Beastcub offers pure glued heads. She claims that the seams are hidden but you can feel them easy if you run your hand over them. I personally don't like the idea because glue is much more permanent than thread and can damage the base if you want to remove it or you can accidentally dribble glue in the wrong places and ruin some of your fur.


----------



## Hell_Charm (Aug 2, 2015)

Misomie said:


> Mhm.
> 
> I know Beastcub offers pure glued heads. She claims that the seams are hidden but you can feel them easy if you run your hand over them. I personally don't like the idea because glue is much more permanent than thread and can damage the base if you want to remove it or you can accidentally dribble glue in the wrong places and ruin some of your fur.



Yeah, I was wondering, it's just because an early tutorial of beetlcat shows her gluing every patch dong, trimming were needed and then sewing the edges of all the patches together, but I think in my case XD clumsiness might indeed get glue all over the place


----------

